# Trouble with video card agp mach64



## numpad5 (Jan 6, 2010)

With my video card starting X with mach64 driver causes system hang and reboot.  I am not very experienced with FreeBSD but have some experience with X under linux.  I have attached dmesg and pciconf listings.  To me the problem in dmesg seems to be drm not attaching to the device properly but I could be wrong or there could be other problems.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## numpad5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say that this issue was recently resolved by FreeBSD 8.2 having dri drivers for old mach64, runs at about 300 fps in glxgears now on my small onboard card.


----------

